# Bloody combs



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a strange problem. Only one of my chickens has these tiny little bites on his comb. Just in one afternoon, he went from nothing to his headed streaked with blood. Scared me. I examined every inch of him and found nothing other than the multiple tiny bites on his comb,nothing on his waddle just his comb. Has anyone ever encountered anything like Thailand if sow hat did you do. I rubbed neosporin on his comb and he looks tons better today.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It sounds like someone is picking on him and when they peck his head they are pinching a tiny bit of the comb and even a tiny mark on the comb can bleed like nothing else!


----------



## Patches753 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try bagbalm it works nicely for our chickens when the comb cracks and bleeds in the winter. It is also not harmful to them.


----------



## chickadee86 (Oct 10, 2012)

I recently started raising chickens this spring . I'm sorta concerned about one of my hens. When she 
Was about 2months old I'm guessing a skunk some how got a hold of her and the top of her head was skined to the meat. A friend of mine Doctored Her up and it heeled up real nice or so I thought when all my other hens got their combs her didn't come in. Will this affect her egg laying? She's 7or8 months now and no eggs yet three others have already started


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> It sounds like someone is picking on him and when they peck his head they are pinching a tiny bit of the comb and even a tiny mark on the comb can bleed like nothing else!


I don't think it's that because he is twice the size of the other chickens. He's taller than my Pygmy goat and he's bigger than our cats. I have been watching them closely to see but nothing yet.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Patches753 said:


> Try bagbalm it works nicely for our chickens when the comb cracks and bleeds in the winter. It is also not harmful to them.


The neosporin works great too. He is healing nice. I use the neosporin on my ducks, geese and swans too. Some one said chap stick works good on combs too. Just the plain non menthol or flavored kind.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

chickadee86 said:


> I recently started raising chickens this spring . I'm sorta concerned about one of my hens. When she
> Was about 2months old I'm guessing a skunk some how got a hold of her and the top of her head was skined to the meat. A friend of mine Doctored Her up and it heeled up real nice or so I thought when all my other hens got their combs her didn't come in. Will this affect her egg laying? She's 7or8 months now and no eggs yet three others have already started


From what I learned so far, they may or may not lay the first year so don't be too concerned, wait till next spring.


----------

